# Moonachie First Aid & Rescue. 7-10-10.



## MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue (Jul 11, 2010)

Everyone please keep our 1st LT, Frank Smith Sr, in your prayers. He was involved in a very bad MVA on the way to a call. I just hope that everyone out there can keep him, the squad, and his family in their thoughts.


----------



## clibb (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that  .
I will keep him and his family in my thoughts and prayers.. Please let update us on his condition when you get some more information.


----------



## MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue (Jul 14, 2010)

*Update*

Pop remains in stable but critical condition. He has 3 small brain bleeds, a fractured C2, 10 broken ribs, a broken sternum, muscle damage to his left clavicular area, shattered left wrist, broken hip, and he bit almost all the way through his tongue. Stay strong Pop! Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh man thats horrible, my thoughts and prayers for all co-workers and family and freinds. Stay positive!!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 14, 2010)

While I hope him a speedy recovery looks as if he faces criminal charges as he is accused of causing the accident.  We all can use this as a reminder that we are not above the law just because we have flashing lights.  

http://www.cliffviewpilot.com/bergen/1453-moonachie-rescue-squad-member-charged-in-head-on-crash

"“According to New Jersey law, volunteer fire, first aid or rescue members displaying emergency warning lights on their personal vehicles must drive with due regard for the safety of all persons and must obey all traffic laws,” said Bergen County Prosecutor John L. Molinelli, in announcing charges of assault by auto against Franklin Smith, Sr. of Union Street.

It slammed into a 2004 Nissan Altima driven by 52-year-old Gaetanina Delduca of Moonachie, he said. Both were taken to Hackensack University Medical Center with serious injuries, he said."


----------



## MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue (Jul 14, 2010)

medic417 said:


> While I hope him a speedy recovery looks as if he faces criminal charges as he is accused of causing the accident.  We all can use this as a reminder that we are not above the law just because we have flashing lights.
> 
> http://www.cliffviewpilot.com/bergen/1453-moonachie-rescue-squad-member-charged-in-head-on-crash
> 
> ...



It's true he faces charges but as for who caused the accident no one knows. Neither driver is able to speak at the moment. He NEVER thought he was above the law because he had lights. Saying that is just disrespectful. No one thinks that. Remember it often takes 2 to tango, there were 2 drivers. Chances are it was BOTH of their faults. In addition PLEASE don't believe everything that you read! The accident wasn't even head on! I was there. Personally it looked like they clipped each other. Please also keep in mind that in this country you are innocent until proven guilty and he is simply ACCUSED. Accused does not PROVE anything. All will become clear and come to light when both parties can speak for themselves.

Also this thread is about sending POSITIVITY to our fellow service members. So please keep your comments POSITIVE. As fellow EMTs and Medics I hope that your thoughts and prayers are with us considering he is one of your own.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue said:


> It's true he faces charges but as for who caused the accident no one knows. Neither driver is able to speak at the moment. He NEVER thought he was above the law because he had lights. Saying that is just disrespectful. No one thinks that. Remember it often takes 2 to tango, there were 2 drivers. Chances are it was BOTH of their faults. In addition PLEASE don't believe everything that you read! The accident wasn't even head on! I was there. Personally it looked like they clipped each other. Please also keep in mind that in this country you are innocent until proven guilty and he is simply ACCUSED. Accused does not PROVE anything. All will become clear and come to light when both parties can speak for themselves.
> 
> Also this thread is about sending POSITIVITY to our fellow service members. So please keep your comments POSITIVE. As fellow EMTs and Medics I hope that your thoughts and prayers are with us considering he is one of your own.



Based on reports he crossed the line into on coming traffic if true then he is at fault.  But I did not accuse I used this as a positive thing to remind others that the lights do not give us safe passage, they do not even give us the legal right away.  So whether he is guilty or not is not my point my point is learn from his actual or falsely reported actions so that we do not get hurt or killed.  

Out of tragedy comes much education.


----------

